# Kitten excitement!



## Meowy Catkin (14 August 2013)

If everything goes OK - a new friend for Kasper and Bernard will be coming home tomorrow! 

He's a tabby and white moggy and he's really cute. 

Eeeeeeekkkkkk! I hope they all settle quickly and get on really well.


----------



## Django Pony (14 August 2013)

Pictures please!!! 

How exciting, what are you going to call him?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 August 2013)

I promise I will take lots of photos and post them here for you all to enjoy. 

No idea about names yet... hopefully something that suits his temperament will spring to mind once he's here.


----------



## Jesstickle (14 August 2013)

Yay!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 August 2013)

I just might burst - I'm that excited!


----------



## Moya_999 (14 August 2013)

Damn Fara you know how to torcher us with the waiting  GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 August 2013)

Terrible photos because he doesn't stay still...  ... but here's Percy Kitten!


----------



## FubsyMog (15 August 2013)

Oooohh, kittens! He looks just like my mum's kitten (well, she's a nearly a year old now). Very cute!


----------



## angelish (15 August 2013)

aaaaawwwwwwwwwwww  more kittens 
i had to look back at the pics of mine with the rest of her litter he looks like one of those


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 August 2013)

FM - they look so similar! 

I had forgotten how teeny tiny kittens are and Kasper was even smaller than P at the same age! :eek3:

B has accepted P already, but K is frightened of him. Honestly, that cat came and helped me check the horses and walks confidently close to them, but an itty bitty kitty made him cower! P hasn't even pounced on K. :lol:


----------



## NinjaPony (15 August 2013)

Wow he is gorgeous  I love cats!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 August 2013)

He was playing with a feather and was being sooooooooo adorable!


----------



## pines of rome (15 August 2013)

He is a lovely little boy, nothing like a kitten to make you smile!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 August 2013)

So true. 

I hope Jaffa is doing OK?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 August 2013)

More photos! 













'/////;cccccccd4/$%90;ppppppppppppppppppp4444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444455555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555

^ that was P stepping on my laptop.  An important message from him to you all. Any cat translators about?

Kasper is still frightend of him. *le sigh* I do adore K, but he isn't very brave, bless him. Hopefully in a few days he'll realise that P isn't going to eat him.


----------



## Arizahn (16 August 2013)

Very cute kitten  It's probably a list of demands, lol!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 August 2013)

I'm sure you're right - he probably wants diced chicken on a silver platter etc...


----------



## Django Pony (18 August 2013)

Percy is an awesome name!! He's adorable!


----------



## Kelly1982 (18 August 2013)

He is so cute!!! And welcome to the kitten club 

Mine has me in stitches for hours!! 

Love his name too


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 August 2013)

He came ready named (Perseus - so Percy for short) which was a great relief because I'm hopeless at naming pets. 

The Kitten Club is the best club ever. 

The poor love has worn himself out playing with a pheasant feather (a nice long tail one) and is clapped out on the sofa.


----------



## mulledwhine (18 August 2013)

Soo cute 

I miss having cats about, but the OH is adamant that we are no more


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 August 2013)

What a shame MW.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 August 2013)

Some progress on the Kasper front. He was feeling brave enough to follow (at a safe distance) Percy around for 10 mins. P was such a good boy and just carried on playing with his toys, which allowed K to grow in confidence. 

Lucky P has his first vaccination tomorrow!


----------



## Jesstickle (18 August 2013)

Want!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 August 2013)

He's got such a lovely temperament and breaks into the loudest purr whenever you stroke him.


----------



## pines of rome (18 August 2013)

Faracat, be careful with vaccinations, while I have been researching about Jaffa,s tumour, I was shocked to read and hear about from other cat owners, the lnk between vacs and cancer in cats and dogs!

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r..._0nUfzdmuAi5-P8CJSQu5Bg&bvm=bv.50768961,d.ZG4


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 August 2013)

We have too many feral cats to risk not vaccinating them, so it's a must or he'd have cat flu before long. 

OK - it seems to be the Rabies (which we don't need to do thankfully) vaccine and the Feline Leukemia vaccine that are linked to sarcomas. I think with the feral cats about, the risk of leukemia is higher than the risk of sarcoma. 

Just so everyone knows - our local cat rescue has been wonderful and have let us borrow traps to catch ill/injured ferals. Our neighbours have homed some, but every nown and again more turn up. Sadly a couple have been injured, abandoned pets rather than true ferals.


----------

